# Anyone notice mondo size is wrong?



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Well mondo isn't wrong, but it seems that the conversion charts are. 

I went into the shop to check my mondo size, because I'm looking at Deeluxe boots and they're all sold in mondo. Stepped on the mondo scale and my toe fell shy of the 28 mondo line. Then I stepped on the US chart and my toe just covered the 10.5 line. So the guy turns to me and says 'looks like you're a 10'. 

Went down to the boot fitting shop at the resort yesterday and they said the same thing. But when I showed them the different readings they had no explaination.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Mondo is practically equivalent to CM.

My size 8 boots are supposed to be 26 mondo point. 8.5 is 26.5.

10.5 should be 28.5.

Also, I don't trust those silver universal foot measurers you find at shoe stores. 
They're inaccurate and outdated IMO.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah I measured my foot and it's almost 28cm. I'm hoping that Deeluxe mondo is accurate because I think I'm going to pull the trigger on them.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

US is a crock of shit. I only go by Mondo anymore.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

There is no standard to the US shoe size. Every company chooses how big each size is. If you look online you can even find size conversion charts with very different conversions to mondo/cm.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

It's definitely wrong. My foot measures at exactly 10" (25.4 mondo) which converts to a US size 7.5 or 8 and I wore an 8.5 and lost a toenail because they were so small. It took me like a minute to shove my foot in them completely loosened. Went to a US 9.5 and it fits like a dream.


----------

